# Midnite Oil Cafe



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I am having another sleepless night.

I hope LP shows up to teach me the ins and outs of Chinese egg rolls and BBQ spare ribs.

Whos around tonight? Want to shoot the breeze?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2010)

*yawn* Still here!  DH works so many 4-midnights that we're on Hawaii time.

The only Chinese I do is in a wok.  Can't help you with the ribs or egg rolls.  But I make a mean stir-fry.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *yawn* Still here! DH works so many 4-midnights that we're on Hawaii time.
> 
> The only Chinese I do is in a wok. Can't help you with the ribs or egg rolls. But I make a mean stir-fry.


 hello there!! i do beef and broccoli, my version of sub gum chicken chow mein and a pretty good veggie fried rice.
do you have any pics of your stir fry?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2010)

Until I started coming around here I never even thought of making my food "model".  Although years ago I did work with someone who had been a food stylist in a previous job.  Word is the food in the photo shoots is pretty much inedible.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah i hear milk is elmers glue, soup has marbels in it for chunk etc


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

i am going crazy here!! i keep getting notice of the same PM EVERYTIME i refresh or change a page. and i can't delte it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrg its bad enough i can't sleep now i have the PM phantom hounding me!! LOL not


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2010)

And a bit of varnish in the maple syrup, which is poured over pancakes that include plaster of Paris.    But the law makes them use the REAL product in a certain percentage...something like more than half has to be the product advertised.  I remember she also said that chicken that looked so good and juicy was also raw inside.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

yuck!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 18, 2010)

Well goodnight, msmofet!  I'm throwing in the dishtowel and heading off for bed.  YOU had better try, too!  Stick out your mug and I'll give you a wee dram of cognac to knock you out!  'night!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well goodnight, msmofet! I'm throwing in the dishtowel and heading off for bed. YOU had better try, too! Stick out your mug and I'll give you a wee dram of cognac to knock you out! 'night!


 sweet dreams!!


----------



## Pookahberry (Jan 18, 2010)

I have many of those nights too. last night I was making chocolate chip cookies and creamy rice pudding at 1 a.m


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

Pookahberry said:


> I have many of those nights too. last night I was making chocolate chip cookies and creamy rice pudding at 1 a.m


 oooooooooooooooooooo yummy!!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2010)

i want rice pudding!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 20, 2010)

was awake til four am. to sleepy to do anything. of course then i slept to late and it screws up my whole day. 

i have always, always had trouble sleeping. have tried everything i could.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 20, 2010)

i also was up till 5am but i only got about 3 hours sleep and was woke up 2X during that 3 hours.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

Well this blizzard has my joints screaming and I don't think I will be sleeping much tonight. Whos going to be around?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2010)

i'm here, mofet.

it was a trip to get into the city tonight. took me over an hour, with a lot of fishtailing and powering around all of those dumba$$es in 2 wheel drive vehicles. visibility was a real beetch, though. this really is a blizzard.

i love driving in the snow, but it gets dicey at times when other people don't know how to drive by the seat of their pants. i saw several spin-outs ahead of me, and when i hit the same spot i just turned into it, kind of drifting through it with wheels spinning. you can feel it.

in the end, i lucked out and got a spot under an overpass of a sanitation building so i won't have to dig out. not till 7am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be around a while, but do have to remember to get my blood draw done in the morning, before I eat anything or take my meds.  The only way I can manage it is to sleep(?) and show up at the hospital in my jammies as soon as they open the lab doors.


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2010)

My husband has been sick all day.  I don't think it's a biggie, I had a tummy tumble earlier this week, but of course it's serious because he's a guy.  But I'm enjoying the last of my wine, and put him out with benedryl for most of the night.  For some reason --- I just do not feel sleepy.  I'm planning on hitting the lazy-boy with a tall glass of water at my side and a book in hand.  No way am I going to bed tonight, it would be a waste of my time and would guarantee he'd not sleep (as soon as I enter the room he gets sicker).  I need to watch the wine after this glass, though, in case there is a serious problem.  Like I need yet another reason to be awake.  The book I'm reading is "Juliet", so guess I'll look on the book thread to see if anyone else has read it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrek was falling asleep about 3 hours ago, now he's wide awake! He needs to go to sleep first so I can go to bed. He drives me nuts...if I snore he wakes me up to stop, if I don't snore...he wakes me up to see if I'm still breathing!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

It's still snowing and my furnace started smoking and went off, now my house smells like gas. I don't have a car I can drive because hub took it to work, he also has my bank card and he put our ladder in the U-Store. So I have no ladder to check the roof, can't get out with the car and if I did get out somehow I don't have a card to charge a hotel room!! I called hub and I don't even want to repeat the crap he shoveled at me!! I am crying and have to figure out how to keep the girls warm and the pipes from freezing and bursting!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> It's still snowing and my furnace started smoking and went off, now my house smells like gas. I don't have a car I can drive because hub took it to work, he also has my bank card and he put our ladder in the U-Store. So I have no ladder to check the roof, can't get out with the car and if I did get out somehow I don't have a card to charge a hotel room!! I called hub and I don't even want to repeat the crap he shoveled at me!! I am crying and have to figure out how to keep the girls warm and the pipes from freezing and bursting!!


 
Can you call the gas com[pany and tell them they need to check...I think the fire department would also respond if you are smelling gas.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry to dump that on you guys. I have to try and figure something out. I will be back later.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can you call the gas com[pany and tell them they need to check...I think the fire department would also respond if you are smelling gas.


 We use kerosene and I can't get to the tank. I will be back later. I need to try and call someone.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2010)

i wish i knew before i left for work, mofet. i coulda brought you a ladder or something. 

i would call pse&g, or your oil provider, or if worse comes to worst, the fire dept..


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i wish i knew before i left for work, mofet. i coulda brought you a ladder or something.
> 
> i would call pse&g, or your oil provider, or if worse comes to worst, the fire dept..


 Thanks Bucky. I left message on fuel company phone.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2010)

i know it doesn't help now, but keeping one or two of those cheap oil filled electric radiators in a back closet comes in handy as an emergency backup.

if it really gets bad, boil water on the stovetop to help raise temp and humidity, and put as many fat candles in as many coffee tins as you can find, lght them and put them in safe places. you'd be surprised at how much heat you'll get in small rooms with them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

And everyone huddle in the same room.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

They haven't even plowed the streets here.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> It's still snowing and my furnace started smoking and went off, now my house smells like gas. I don't have a car I can drive because hub took it to work, he also has my bank card and he put our ladder in the U-Store. So I have no ladder to check the roof, can't get out with the car and if I did get out somehow I don't have a card to charge a hotel room!! I called hub and I don't even want to repeat the crap he shoveled at me!! I am crying and have to figure out how to keep the girls warm and the pipes from freezing and bursting!!



(((hugs)))

How soon will your husband be home? You should be all right for at least a day or two. How cold is it outside?

We heat with electricity and it was chilly, but okay during the ice storm in the late '90s. We didn't have any power for eight days. We wore lots of clothes in the house and the cats slept in the bed with us.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

taxlady said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> How soon will your husband be home? You should be all right for at least a day or two. How cold is it outside?
> 
> We heat with electricity and it was chilly, but okay during the ice storm in the late '90s. We didn't have any power for eight days. We wore lots of clothes in the house and the cats slept in the bed with us.


 Thank you. The wind chill is 4F or below.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all. The smell of gas was because the furnace chimney was covered in about 2 1/2 feet of snow maybe more and the fumes that couldn't escape the chimney came in the house and the furnace shut itself off. I opened my cabinets and kept putting the dryer on in the bathroom to keep the pipes from freezing. Put the oven on and off a few times for heat. I didn't get much sleep and was having putter problems. (I will deal with that later.) Also on top of all that crap the toilet was stopped up. I thought just what I need frozen waste pipe also. But it just needed a lot of plunging. I have no clue what the problem was but after about an hour of plunging and cussing that was taken care of. AND as a bonus I worked up a sweat which kept me warm!! (hey a bright side!! LOL) Hub cleared the chimney off off this AM. I did make a post about all this before I did the dinner thread but then my putter froze had to shut it down. When I came back just now that post is gone for some reason. I finally got some hours sleep. It is very windy out there. They weather channel and the channel 12 Jersey news station said that bergan county got around to 30" of snow. I am right in the middle of that band of snow fall. I went out this morning to try and shovel the deck and steps, took 4 steps, fell on my a$$ and twisted my ankle so bad that it is swollen to twice it's normal size. BUT brightside I stayed on my butt buried in about 2 feet of snow so I ICED the ankle for about 10 minutes!! I am trying to have a sense of humor here. When it snows it blizzards!! I cracked myself up!!  That girl should get over here with a big a$$ box of salt!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2010)

(((hugs))) I hope the ankle is better soon. Have you put an elastic bandage on it? Don't walk on it too much. Sounds sprained to me, but I'm no expert. Crutches might be a good idea.

I'm glad the furnace problem is taken care of with no frozen pipes.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) I hope the ankle is better soon. Have you put an elastic bandage on it? Don't walk on it too much. Sounds sprained to me, but I'm no expert. Crutches might be a good idea.
> 
> I'm glad the furnace problem is taken care of with no frozen pipes.


 Thank you taxlady


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Hello all. ... I went out this morning to try and shovel the deck and steps, took 4 steps, fell on my a$$ and twisted my ankle so bad that it is swollen to twice it's normal size. BUT brightside I stayed on my butt buried in about 2 feet of snow so I ICED the ankle for about 10 minutes!! I am trying to have a sense of humor here. When it snows it blizzards!! I cracked myself up!!  That girl should get over here with a big a$$ box of salt!!


 
Careful...I usually trip over handicapped ramps and do myself injury.  I'm so glad that everything worked out, even though you ended up with a bum ankle!

Hugs


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Careful...I usually trip over handicapped ramps and do myself injury. I'm so glad that everything worked out, even though you ended up with a bum ankle!
> 
> Hugs


  Me too!! I fall off those kitchen rugs that are only 1/4 inch thick!! My foot and ankle are damaged from a car accident years ago to begin with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

Last year, the ramp leading into the building was iced up.  I headed outside to start my Jeep, since it had been very windy, I hit the top of the ramp, slid all the way down on one heel and ended up at the bottom, in slush, on my back...all four paws in the air.  I had the wind knocked out of me and I was soaking wet, but I was unhurt, except for my pride.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last year, the ramp leading into the building was iced up. I headed outside to start my Jeep, since it had been very windy, I hit the top of the ramp, slid all the way down on one heel and ended up at the bottom, in slush, on my back...all four paws in the air. I had the wind knocked out of me and I was soaking wet, but I was unhurt, except for my pride.


 Oh owie!!

I went down in snow and when I landed in the snow what flashed through my mind was a cartoon of someone hitting the ground and a cloud of snow going up! PUFF!! LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Oh owie!!
> 
> I went down in snow and when I landed in the snow what flashed through my mind was a cartoon of someone hitting the ground and a cloud of snow going up! PUFF!! LOL


 
LOL!  A Coyote Poof!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! A Coyote Poof!


 Yup!! I feel like Wile E. a lot of the time!! I have SO many klutz storries!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Yup!! I feel like Wile E. a lot of the time!! I have SO many klutz storries!!


 
You and me, both!  I am such a klutz and then I amaze myself, if not others when something goes right!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 27, 2010)

boy, am i glad i don't live where you do. did you lose electric power as well? i am always glad to have my electric blanket. but then if power goes off the igniter on the heater doesn't work either. have lit all the burners on stove using a match, to keep warm. luckily it doesn't go off very often. glad you are getting things back to normal.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

babetoo said:


> boy, am i glad i don't live where you do. did you lose electric power as well? i am always glad to have my electric blanket. but then if power goes off the igniter on the heater doesn't work either. have lit all the burners on stove using a match, to keep warm. luckily it doesn't go off very often. glad you are getting things back to normal.


 Didn't lose electric and as soon as hub uncovered the chimney the furnace went on with a flick of the restart button.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 27, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Yup!! I feel like Wile E. a lot of the time!! I have SO many klutz storries!!



Remember his full name (from one of the cartoons with Bugs) is Wile E. Coyote - Super Genius!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIPr23xyoZg


----------



## msmofet (Dec 27, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Remember his full name (from one of the cartoons with Bugs) is Wile E. Coyote - Super Genius!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIPr23xyoZg


I loved the saturday morning 1 1/2 hour looney toons show!! I miss it!!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 28, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I loved the saturday morning 1 1/2 hour looney toons show!! I miss it!!



Me too!  I do get some Tom & Jerry, but I miss all the others, Bugs, et al, Pepe Le Pew, Pinky and the Brain (really miss that one).


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2010)

You know, when we lived in Florida and Hawaii, we lost electric power often, and sometimes for long periods (talking days and weeks, not minutes and hours).  Thank heaven that hasn't happened here (knock on wood).  But when our temps stayed below zero for a week or so a couple of years ago, I put a pot of water on every burner on the stove, and just kept bringing them back up to a boil.  I'd already tried using the oven to heat the kitchen, but it couldn't keep up.  I also every few hours ran the shower in both bathrooms until the rooms steamed.  We called the people who service our heating system when it didn't seem to b keeping up, and they researched and told us what our system was supposed to handle, and a week at well below 0 wasn't it.  The only rooms that were bad were the kitchen and back bathroom/laundry room, so the boiling pots on every burner, and the occaisional running of a hot shower did the trick (OK, one of the burners had some sort of chili or stew on it, which helped all around).  Running the shower, boiling the water, also had the benefit of adding moisture to the air, which is a good thing when temps get that low.  Oh, and I just put a soup ladle near the stove so we could have a hot cup of tea or soup at any time.  I will say I slept downstairs for a few nights until the freeze passed, to keep those home fires burning safely!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 28, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Me too!  I do get some Tom & Jerry, but I miss all the others, Bugs, et al, Pepe Le Pew, Pinky and the Brain (really miss that one).



Someone else who knows Pinky and the Brain!?!? I love that cartoon!  Animaniacs and Tiny Toons were the best things since the original Loony Toons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Someone else who knows Pinky and the Brain!?!? I love that cartoon! Animaniacs and Tiny Toons were the best things since the original Loony Toons.


 
Animaniacs Rule!  Love them, especially The Baby and Buttons, I have no access to her name right now.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 28, 2010)

Claire said:


> You know, when we lived in Florida and Hawaii, we lost electric power often, and sometimes for long periods (talking days and weeks, not minutes and hours). Thank heaven that hasn't happened here (knock on wood). But when our temps stayed below zero for a week or so a couple of years ago, I put a pot of water on every burner on the stove, and just kept bringing them back up to a boil. I'd already tried using the oven to heat the kitchen, but it couldn't keep up. I also every few hours ran the shower in both bathrooms until the rooms steamed. We called the people who service our heating system when it didn't seem to b keeping up, and they researched and told us what our system was supposed to handle, and a week at well below 0 wasn't it. The only rooms that were bad were the kitchen and back bathroom/laundry room, so the boiling pots on every burner, and the occaisional running of a hot shower did the trick (OK, one of the burners had some sort of chili or stew on it, which helped all around). Running the shower, boiling the water, also had the benefit of adding moisture to the air, which is a good thing when temps get that low. Oh, and I just put a soup ladle near the stove so we could have a hot cup of tea or soup at any time. I will say I slept downstairs for a few nights until the freeze passed, to keep those home fires burning safely!


 
We lost electric in the beginning of this year (I think it was february) for 4 days. We had to go to a hotel because with no electric we had no heat OR hot water to shower (electric water heater). That really stunk big time!! Our insurance didn't cover the hotel stay OR the hundreds of dollars of food that had to be thrown out because it was "An act of God"!! What a class act that was for sure!! It was really cold and I didn't think of the boiling pots thing. I was thinking oven and with electric ignite NO oven. I have lots of candles. Next time I will do the boiling water thing and try to cook/BBQ what ever I can. I had just found out I was type 2 and was kind of not thinking straight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Animaniacs Rule! Love them, especially The Baby and Buttons, I have no access to her name right now.


 
_*Mindy*_ and Buttons!!!  The Elveator cartoon with them is my most favorite!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not having a good night at all!! insomnia, pain and the freaking cat barfed all over the bed and down the hallway!! ARRRRRRRRRRRG!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Animaniacs Rule!  Love them, especially The Baby and Buttons, I have no access to her name right now.



I somehow knew you would be an Animaniacs fan!   Her name is Mindy...

OOPs..didn't see that last post....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2010)

Poor video quality, but the sound is fine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2010)

msmofet said:


> I am not having a good night at all!! insomnia, pain and the freaking cat barfed all over the bed and down the hallway!! ARRRRRRRRRRRG!!



(((hugs))) Feeling any better now?

Ain't that the pits when the cat decides that to barf wherever would be worst, right now. I hate cleaning hairballs off the furniture or bed.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2010)

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) Feeling any better now?
> 
> Ain't that the pits when the cat decides that to barf wherever would be worst, right now. I hate cleaning hairballs off the furniture or bed.


 It was food not something "easier" (no barf is easy but food stinks!) like hairball. I had to wash full size comforter AND a full size wool hand knitted throw blanket. ONE at a time because I have one of those small capacity washer and dryer. One unit the kind with the washer on the bottom and the dryer on top. It is 120 house current and you can't run both at the same time so it is taking hours!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor video quality, but the sound is fine:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc



I have the DVDs


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2010)

msmofet, my sympathies!  I live in a really old house, and there is only room for the unit you describe.  When I bought the place, the dryer was gas, so i could run both.  Then when I had to replace it (the washer part died), the state came in and said my gas lines to that part of the house were copper and condemned them (it's an old shotgun style house and the washer  in  in the back addition, far from the street).  So a quick call to Sears and no, I now need electric.  Then after a few hours of thought, a really panicked call to tell them it had to be 110/120, not the normal 220..  I was astonished to realize that I can't run the washer and dryer at the same time!  Effectively doubling the time it takes to do a load of laundry!  Luckily there are only two of us, and there's a laundromat a few blocks away for really big stuff.


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2010)

Another thing that helps when you have outages, is to be friends with your neighbors.  We often took turns having sort of "this food has to go" parties, where one neighbor or relative would cook a huge batch of what needs to go, and share.  Once in Florida it was funny.  My husband and I were on the road with truck and camper when a hurricane hit my families' homes in Florida (we were spared, at the time in New Orleans, yes, obviously before Katrina or I wouldn't be alive to tell the tale).  My parents evacuated to our trailer, then we had a few days' vacation together, and we followed them to Florida .... where our camp site regained electricity before their home did; plus of course, being a camper, we had battery and propane to live off.  At the end of every day they'd come to our trailer for a good meal and hot showers.  I think they were out of electricity for a week, and the trailer was a real God-send.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2010)

Claire said:


> Another thing that helps when you have outages, is to be friends with your neighbors. We often took turns having sort of "this food has to go" parties, where one neighbor or relative would cook a huge batch of what needs to go, and share. Once in Florida it was funny. My husband and I were on the road with truck and camper when a hurricane hit my families' homes in Florida (we were spared, at the time in New Orleans, yes, obviously before Katrina or I wouldn't be alive to tell the tale). My parents evacuated to our trailer, then we had a few days' vacation together, and we followed them to Florida .... where our camp site regained electricity before their home did; plus of course, being a camper, we had battery and propane to live off. At the end of every day they'd come to our trailer for a good meal and hot showers. I think they were out of electricity for a week, and the trailer was a real God-send.


 Thats a good idea BUT the whole area was out of power for 4 days. Most of my side of county was out in fact.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2010)

Good day everyone!! 

Well this how my day has been so far.

I went to the doctor today and I had blood drawn, a cortisone shot in my left shoulder for bursitis, RX for 2 creams - Clotrimazole/Betamethazone cream and Hydrocortizone cream both for extreme eczema on the back of both my hands
and Vicodan pain - in the shoulder (till the shot takes affect), hands and a severe sprained ankle. 
I had planned sub gum chicken chow mein and fried rice for dinner tonight but I'm not sure how much cooking I will be doing tonight. 
*BUT *on a positive note at least my street has *FINALLY *been plowed!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Good day everyone!!
> 
> Well this how my day has been so far.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man!  I hope you feel better, soon!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2010)

i hope all of the meds kick in and start working soon, mofet.

today, new year's eve, is going to be an interesting one for me. i have to work until 11am, then get home, _maybe_ sleep and hour or two, then go out for dinner before going to the devils' game. when the game gets out, i have to drop the family off at home, then get back into work by 11pm.

i envy those who can sleep. 

to sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
for in that sleep of death what dreams may come.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 31, 2010)

buckytom said:


> i hope all of the meds kick in and start working soon, mofet.
> 
> today, new year's eve, is going to be an interesting one for me. i have to work until 11am, then get home, _maybe_ sleep and hour or two, then go out for dinner before going to the devils' game. when the game gets out, i have to drop the family off at home, then get back into work by 11pm.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Bucky and I don't envy you!! 

Nice poem.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Burning the Midnite (or 3 AM) oil again!

Anyone else around?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

I really miss saturday morning cartoons!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-t8PngHgWY


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Burning the Midnite (or 3 AM) oil again!
> 
> Anyone else around?



Hi!  I'm still here, or I should say here again.  Just catching up on the latest posts.  I found that Garlic Soup recipe and the tweaks that TaxLady posted and copied and pasted the two posts on the same sheet, enlarged the font and printed it out.  That one sounds really good. 

What are you doing?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hi! I'm still here, or I should say here again. Just catching up on the latest posts. I found that Garlic Soup recipe and the tweaks that TaxLady posted and copied and pasted the two posts on the same sheet, enlarged the font and printed it out. That one sounds really good.
> 
> What are you doing?


 Garlic soup? Do tell!!

I am listening to favorite TV Theme songs from years gone by.


----------



## Claire (Jan 4, 2011)

msmofet, that is the point exactly.  The families and friends make stews and such from the food that is going to go bad if they don't, and eat together for those days.  4 days is easy-peasy.  If you pack your freezer right (I've lived in two states where we pretty much knew long outages could occur), then you just know what is thawing, and make stews, chilis, etc, on your charcoal or gas grill and share the wealth.  

For those who don't know, especially those who are new to "tropic" conditions, when hurricane season is about to start, start filling all pop, soda, etc bottles with water at the beginning of the season.  Fill every available space in your freezer with this water (fill the bottles about 90% full, leave some room for expansion).  The water will freeze.  You just work around the bottles during the summer.  But if the electricity goes, that ice is what keeps your frozen food for a long time, and it is also a source of drinking water.  Trust me, I've done it.  Nothing like that cold drink of water when everyone else is looking for it, or drinking lukewarm boiled water, and it keeps that freezer cold for several days.  

I've gone 2 weeks or more without power.  Not fun, but not the end of the world either, if you realize you live in a hurricane (or other natural disaster) prone place.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Claire said:


> msmofet, that is the point exactly. The families and friends make stews and such from the food that is going to go bad if they don't, and eat together for those days. 4 days is easy-peasy. If you pack your freezer right (I've lived in two states where we pretty much knew long outages could occur), then you just know what is thawing, and make stews, chilis, etc, on your charcoal or gas grill and share the wealth.
> 
> For those who don't know, especially those who are new to "tropic" conditions, when hurricane season is about to start, start filling all pop, soda, etc bottles with water at the beginning of the season. Fill every available space in your freezer with this water (fill the bottles about 90% full, leave some room for expansion). The water will freeze. You just work around the bottles during the summer. But if the electricity goes, that ice is what keeps your frozen food for a long time, and it is also a source of drinking water. Trust me, I've done it. Nothing like that cold drink of water when everyone else is looking for it, or drinking lukewarm boiled water, and it keeps that freezer cold for several days.
> 
> I've gone 2 weeks or more without power. Not fun, but not the end of the world either, if you realize you live in a hurricane (or other natural disaster) prone place.


OK good info but where did this come from? I feel like I walked into the middle of a conversation. Is this a continuation from the snow storm? I am just a little bit confused. (Which is a normal part of my life!! LOL)


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Garlic soup? Do tell!!
> 
> I am listening to favorite TV Theme songs from years gone by.



It won't let me copy the file right now, but I'll get it for you later.  It sounds really good.  I've got to try it.

I've just kept Animal Planet on, muted just for the pretty pictures, and pretty much just puttering around.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm working on a post for the recipe for rullepølse: Spiced meat roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. I just uploaded a bunch of pix for the post.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

WTHeck is going on with the avi's? I want to change mine to something new and it won't let me no matter how small I resize!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I'm working on a post for the recipe for rullepølse: Spiced meat roll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. I just uploaded a bunch of pix for the post.



Hi.  How is rullepølse pronounced?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hi.  How is rullepølse pronounced?



The ø is pronounced something like the i in birth or ea in pearl

rouleh pølsuh


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

Good evening/late night/early morning everyone!!

I have resigned myself to the fact that I sleep better during the daylight hours for some reason. Only problem is that there isn't many people around at this time right now to play with!! LOL I get so lonely playing with myself!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 9, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Good evening/late night/early morning everyone!!
> 
> I have resigned myself to the fact that I sleep better during the daylight hours for some reason. Only problem is that there isn't many people around at this time right now to play with!! LOL I get so lonely playing with myself!!


 

me to msmofet. always have done. last night awake til 4 am. slept til 12:30 this afternoon. it does make the day very short and out of sync with most of the world. lol


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

babetoo said:


> me to msmofet. always have done. last night awake til 4 am. slept til 12:30 this afternoon. it does make the day very short and out of sync with most of the world. lol


 Hey there Babe!! XOXOXOXO

I am STILL awake since yesterday 7 AM.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

My little cutie

*




*


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My little cutie
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Awwww

Name?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Awwww
> 
> Name?


 Harvey


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 9, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Hey there Babe!! XOXOXOXO
> 
> I am STILL awake since yesterday 7 AM.


 

I too am often up very late.  It comes from working evenings. Takes me forever to wind down enough to sleep, so I know how you feel.  Often before I get to bed dh is waking up to go to work.   What a drag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My little cutie


 
Beautiful!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you. He is an outside cat that adopted us!! He comes in and stays for a day or 2 then goes out for the night and comes back in the morning.

I finally got some sleep last night!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you. He is an outside cat that adopted us!! He comes in and stays for a day or 2 then goes out for the night and comes back in the morning.
> 
> I finally got some sleep last night!!


 
Thank goodness, I was getting worried about your lack of sleep.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank goodness, I was getting worried about your lack of sleep.


 I even got a nap this afternoon!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I even got a nap this afternoon!!


 
Oh, good!  I'm calling it an early one tonight.  Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 24, 2011)

ARRRRRRRG bursitis has me in pain and sleep is eluding me tonight!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 12, 2012)

DH was supposed to land at the Montreal airport at 23h45 EST, coming home from Calgary. His flight is delayed. Expected arrival 01h15. Phooey. I want my sweetie.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> DH was supposed to land at the Montreal airport at 23h45 EST, coming home from Calgary. His flight is delayed. Expected arrival 01h15. Phooey. I want my sweetie.



Landed. Got a text message. Yay!


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Landed. Got a text message. Yay!


 
Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> Was there ever any doubt?



No, just an hour and a half delay on a four hour flight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> No, just an hour and a half delay on a four hour flight.



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Addie (Jan 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hate it when that happens.


 
I am with you on that one. Specially when you have someone picking you up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am with you on that one. Specially when you have someone picking you up.



Dad had to abandon me once at Denver International because my flight was delayed and his was on time.  First time I ever got on a plane by myself AND without someone waving good-bye...got to be old hand while Mom was going through Chemo.  

Missoula International only has one concourse...it's impossible for me to get on the wrong plane...


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad had to abandon me once at Denver International because my flight was delayed and his was on time. First time I ever got on a plane by myself AND without someone waving good-bye...got to be old hand while Mom was going through Chemo.
> 
> Missoula International only has one concourse...it's impossible for me to get on the wrong plane...


 
Sounds like Knoxville. You walk out to your plane either to the right or left. One side is always closed until the other side fills up. But the part I love the most is the observation window. There is a long line of armed rocking chairs just waiting for Ma and Pa to see the young n'e come home. And you have to walk out to the airplane and go up the stairs into the plane. Shades of George Brent and "Wings."


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad had to abandon me once at Denver International because my flight was delayed and his was on time.  First time I ever got on a plane by myself AND without someone waving good-bye...got to be old hand while Mom was going through Chemo.
> 
> Missoula International only has one concourse...it's impossible for me to get on the wrong plane...


Whenever I'm on my way "home," whether it is by land or air, I can hardly wait to see my parents waiting at the gate...It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Whenever I'm on my way "home," whether it is by land or air, I can hardly wait to see my parents waiting at the gate...It brings tears to my eyes.



I spent many months flying back and forth between Missoula and Denver when Mom was going through Chemo and radiation.  Shrek would have spent most of his off time at the airport.  The reason I was doing the traveling was because Dad had to get back to work and he was a service engineer for the company, which required he fly out on a weekly basis to parts all over.  I bet some of the time we crossed each others paths in and out of DIA.  I remember one week he was in Missoula, while I was in Denver, he and Shrek had lunch and dinner together that week.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

PF, just curious. Why didn't your father take "family leave" during that time. When my SIL was diagnosed, my daughter took a six month leave, and was able to work part time at home toward the end. Her husband is not one to get to sentimental. But he told her one day a couple of years later, that having her there when he had to go through the chemo, made it a little easier for him and he thanked her. 

She knew by taking famly leave, she couldn't lose her job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

Addie said:


> PF, just curious. Why didn't your father take "family leave" during that time. When my SIL was diagnosed, my daughter took a six month leave, and was able to work part time at home toward the end. Her husband is not one to get to sentimental. But he told her one day a couple of years later, that having her there when he had to go through the chemo, made it a little easier for him and he thanked her.
> 
> She knew by taking famly leave, she couldn't lose her job.



He did, as soon as she got her diagnosis on breast cancer.  Her doctor DID NOT send her to an oncologist, he was just going to do the surgery to remove the tumor, nothing else.  It took me convincing Dad that NOTHING should be done until she saw an Oncologist.  By then 4 weeks had passed and he had 5 months left of family leave.  She got started on chemo and radiation and the surgery took place.  Dad did fine, two moths into that and it was discovered she had ovarian cancer, too.  Another surgery, more chemo and radiation and Dad decided he couldn't keep up the pace and needed time at work for his own sanity.  He doesn't do well sitting around waiting.  It's very important for caregivers to realize they need rest too.

We talked it over and I would go down on his days on the job every other week.  I'd leave here on Monday and come home on Thursday, being chauffer to appointments and work for Mom. I'd drop off the van for Dad at the airport, sometimes we were able to meet at the airport and have dinner, catch him up on what was going on with Mom.  It worked fine and Mom was able to keep going to work as she wanted and make all her appointments, but she wasn't allowed to drive because she was so anemic that she would collapse.

I lasted about 4 months (I got exhausted) and then it was almost done.  Dad took the last month he had available for family leave.  Mom has now finished all of her treatments and has been cancer free for 6 years.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He did, as soon as she got her diagnosis on breast cancer. Her doctor DID NOT send her to an oncologist, he was just going to do the surgery to remove the tumor, nothing else. It took me convincing Dad that NOTHING should be done until she saw an Oncologist. By then 4 weeks had passed and he had 5 months left of family leave. She got started on chemo and radiation and the surgery took place. Dad did fine, two moths into that and it was discovered she had ovarian cancer, too. Another surgery, more chemo and radiation and Dad decided he couldn't keep up the pace and needed time at work for his own sanity. He doesn't do well sitting around waiting. It's very important for caregivers to realize they need rest too.
> 
> We talked it over and I would go down on his days on the job every other week. I'd leave here on Monday and come home on Thursday, being chauffeur to appointments and work for Mom. I'd drop off the van for Dad at the airport, sometimes we were able to meet at the airport and have dinner, catch him up on what was going on with Mom. It worked fine and Mom was able to keep going to work as she wanted and make all her appointments, but she wasn't allowed to drive because she was so anemic that she would collapse.
> 
> I lasted about 4 months (I got exhausted) and then it was almost done. Dad took the last month he had available for family leave. Mom has now finished all of her treatments and has been cancer free for 6 years.


 
I talked my daughter into joining a support group for herself. It was the best decision she ever made. Wish I could get my hands on your Mon's doctor. IDIOT! We are very lucky here in Boston. We have some of the world's top oncologists. And we are one of the world's top medical centers. Any PCP would be a dang fool to play with their patients life. As soon as a lump is found, they pick up the phone and send the patient right over to the Dana Farber Cancer Center. No messing around. There is someone waiting there for them at the ER entrance. 

My sil saw his doctor at 8 a.m. and was in the oncologist's office at ten. I still remember getting the call from my daughter. Her husband called her at work with the news. She was so upset, she couldn't drive home. I told her to take a cab, and I would pay for it when she got home. She gave the keys to her car to a fellow co-worker she trusted. Another followed her and then drove her back to work. The word spread quickly and my daughter had the total support of everyone in her work. The more support you have, the better able you are to handle all the rough times. My sil was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma. It started in his groin and by the time he was diagnosed it was in his neck. They attacked it so aggressively with radiation and chemo. Like your mother, he too has been cancer free for more than six years. But the heavy concentration of chemo destroyed his ability to stand on his legs for any length of time. He was an iron worker. To have to retire on disability almost destroyed him as much as the chemo. 

He had been working since he was 16 y.o. I lived downstairs from my daughter. Sometimes I would be out in the yard with just her, and sometimes him. So I got to have some real heart to heart talks with each of them. Stuff they didn't want to burden the other with. I never violated their trust. One day when my daughter was at work, he broke down and started crying. He just poured out his heart to me. All I could do was just be there for him. Again, that support thing. His union was able to find him a position of teaching the newest members of the union, welding. So two nights a weeks, he is able to earn some money along with his disability check. So he had the support of his union. My daughter also would come down to my apartment and break down. You just sit there and let the tears flow. 

When my mother was diagnosed in 1965, there was only one machine in all of Boston for radiation. It was at MIT. And chemo was a whole new unknown field. I was her only support. I went back and forth with her five days a week, and I had four small kids. My sister lived too far away. Thank heavens for research and support groups. .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2012)

The Breast Cancer saved Mom's life, if that hadn't been found they would never have found the Ovarian cancer until it was too late, as it was they caught the Ovarian while it was still Stage I.  Mine was fond in the opposite order, Ovarian and then Breast.   Both of us have been very lucky.  I am 10 years cancer free.

Support is the biggest thing that people need.  If it hadn't been for work I would have gone nuts.  Being with my patients let me forget that my life was heck at home.  Mom felt the same way, she was textbook manager at a 2 year college bookstore, the kids there were very kind to her and kept her spirits up.  I would go to work with her and do the heavy lifting...her boss wanted to hire me, I told him no...I was just keeping busy with a feather duster and helping Mom.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Another sleepless night. Pain all over from the cold and insomnia. BTW who the hell brought winter back!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! *^*&^*&^)(^%^^%$^%$##@

I tried out a new recipe for chocolate pound cake and I swear those suckers are calling my name!! I may have to put a pot of chocolate coconut kiss coffee on and whack a cake! TeeHee


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2012)

yeah, wow it seems cold out tonight. lol, i guess we got spoiled this winter. low 30's isn't really that cold.

whack a cske?

i didn't see nothing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm on vacation, I don't have to do anything but laundry tomorrow...maybe a little shopping.

But, I am about ready to go to bed.  The movie I'm watching is already making me cry..._Eight Below_. Just thinking about the movie gets me teary.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't posted any cake pics yet. But if I don't fall asleep soon I may go cut a cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm on vacation, I don't have to do anything but laundry tomorrow...maybe a little shopping.
> 
> But, I am about ready to go to bed.  The movie I'm watching is already making me cry..._Eight Below_. Just thinking about the movie gets me teary.




I guess I must be on vacation too because I always do my laundry at about 5:00am on Tuesday morning.  I have to go up and down a total of 234 steps for each load so it is also sort of an exercise routine!

It sure is a lot more fun getting the clothes dirty than it is getting them clean!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I must be on vacation too because I always do my laundry at about 5:00am on Tuesday morning. I have to go up and down a total of 234 steps for each load so it is also sort of an exercise routine!
> 
> It sure is a lot more fun getting the clothes dirty than it is getting them clean!
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


 Thats a lot of steps.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm on vacation, I don't have to do anything but laundry tomorrow...maybe a little shopping.
> 
> But, I am about ready to go to bed. The movie I'm watching is already making me cry..._Eight Below_. Just thinking about the movie gets me teary.


 Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Thats a lot of steps.




I live on the third floor and the laundry room is in the basement!

Now, about those cakes, I sure would like to be a Joisey cake whacker!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I live on the third floor and the laundry room is in the basement!
> 
> Now, about those cakes, I sure would like to be a Joisey cake whacker!


 ROTFLMBO!! I may just hafta whack a cake. I gotta take it out on sumtin!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> ROTFLMBO!! I may just hafta whack a cake. I gotta take it out on sumtin!!



Just remember to wipe off the knife and act like nothing has happened.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Just remember to wipe off the knife and act like nothing has happened.


Fuhgeddaboudit nuttin happen here!!!


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sitting here with a movie on about King George III going mad. I know the feeling. I will fall asleep about ten in the morning and the doorbell will ring and wake me up. It will be Staples with my new printer. I will just get back to sleep and Son #1 will show up with Teddy Bear looking for his treats. Son will hook up the printer. He will also unpack the new wheelchair that my daughter bought for my birthday. After he leaves (finally!) I will go back to sleep and the recreation building coordinator will call me and ask if I have her notices about Palm Sunday. I will tell her to come and get them. Try to get back to sleep and I will get another call looking for my sugar readings. By then I will give up and just stay awake. Oh well, maybe I an get some sleep Wednesday. 

Oh, I forgot. I have to order a new keyboard for the computer tomorrow also. I would have ordered it tonight, but I want Son #1 to see the two I have in mind. Hopefully he can go down the street to Stapled and pick it up. Or maybe drive me there.

Last week at this time we had temps in the 80's. Tonight it is freezing out. I have the window cracked a little to get some fresh air in the apartment. And the heat is running constantly.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am sitting here with a movie on about King George III going mad. I know the feeling. I will fall asleep about ten in the morning and the doorbell will ring and wake me up. It will be Staples with my new printer. I will just get back to sleep and Son #1 will show up with Teddy Bear looking for his treats. Son will hook up the printer. He will also unpack the new wheelchair that my daughter bought for my birthday. After he leaves (finally!) I will go back to sleep and the recreation building coordinator will call me and ask if I have her notices about Palm Sunday. I will tell her to come and get them. Try to get back to sleep and I will get another call looking for my sugar readings. By then I will give up and just stay awake. Oh well, maybe I an get some sleep Wednesday.
> 
> Oh, I forgot. I have to order a new keyboard for the computer tomorrow also. I would have ordered it tonight, but I want Son #1 to see the two I have in mind. Hopefully he can go down the street to Stapled and pick it up. Or maybe drive me there.
> 
> Last week at this time we had temps in the 80's. Tonight it is freezing out. I have the window cracked a little to get some fresh air in the apartment. And the heat is running constantly.


 I have those days also. And go sometimes for several days without sleep. It gets crazy and you get so over tired you can't fall asleep. I understand completely.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres the Chocolate pound cake. I decided I earned a slice LOL


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2016)

Resurrecting this thread.

Having a problem with pain and insomnia tonight so sleep is elusive.

Anyone here tonight?

I would cook something but most of my joints are screaming.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 5, 2016)

Here it is!  I looked for "Midnight Oil Cafe" about a year ago, but couldn't find it. Thanks for dusting it off, *msm*.

I'm usually up late not due to pain, but because I just don't know how to "go to bed". No problem sleeping once I'm there, but it seems like Himself and I run on Hawaiian time - without the lovely beaches and palm trees.

I hope you get relief for your aching joints soon. Then again, maybe a joint is what your doctor might end up prescribing for your aches someday?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm here. I would jump out a window if my office had windows. 

I'm not sure if working 7 days a week is worse than being in pain at home. I hope you're alright, mofet.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you both.

Well I am using the time working up my Christmas Eve/Day menus and shopping lists

*AND* 

My New Years Eve/Day menus and shopping lists

Time well spent.

I am planning to add a new to me recipe - Shrimp Scampi over Jasmine rice to my Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2016)

I finally fell asleep around 3:30 in the morning. Then up at 6:30 to get ready to go shopping. I still need a full night's sleep. Hopefully, tonight for both of us.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm having issues again tonight. Aggravated my carpal tunnel and my fingers are killings me.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I'm having issues again tonight. Aggravated my carpal tunnel and my fingers are killings me.


Do you have a brace for your wrist?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Do you have a brace for your wrist?



Yes I have A right hand and a left hand brace. I also have a long "sleep" brace that can be used on either hand. They don't really seem to help much any more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm here...working, taking a little break.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2016)

I still can't get to sleep. But my kitty is sleeping in my arms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have one still awake and singing cowboy songs.  Too bad he sleeps through the day.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2016)

I have four cats and they usually take turns using me for a cat bed. But sometimes I have two or thee at a time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2016)

My three steal my ottoman, leave me a tiny corner to get one leg up.  Right now I'm trying to stay awake...been a long night.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 7, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My three steal my ottoman, leave me a tiny corner to get one leg up.  Right now I'm trying to stay awake...been a long night.



Are you at work? When is your shift over?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep, at work.  I get off at 0530.  Then cardiac rehab @ 0700...then I get to go home.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2016)

msmofet said:


> I'm having issues again tonight. Aggravated my carpal tunnel and my fingers are killings me.



msmf, when I went to see a neurologist earlier this year, I was very surprised to find that I too had carpal tunnel in both wrists. She asked me one question. When I answered yes, she told me that a lot of people that type with both hands or had typing classes in school, usually develop it. Today, they spend too many hours on their computers. And it hits those who are mostly speed typists. Sure fits me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 7, 2016)

Addie said:


> ...I was very surprised to find that I too had carpal tunnel in both wrists...And it hits those who are mostly speed typists. Sure fits me.


Carpal tunnel syndrome is common in people who make repetitive hand movements, not just typing. To relieve it, I was told to limit or avoid the activity that aggravated the condition. I had issues with it back when I did a lot of cross-stitching. Once I stopped the cross-stitching, the problem went away. Good thing, too, because it's very difficult to put in contact lenses when your fingers don't work! 

Looks like you'll either need to type slower, or just give it up all together.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Carpal tunnel syndrome is common in people who make repetitive hand movements, not just typing. To relieve it, I was told to limit or avoid the activity that aggravated the condition. I had issues with it back when I did a lot of cross-stitching. Once I stopped the cross-stitching, the problem went away. Good thing, too, because it's very difficult to put in contact lenses when your fingers don't work!
> 
> Looks like you'll either need to type slower, or just give it up all together.



Spike one year for Christmas the Dragon Program. I talk, and it appears on my screen. It took what I thought was forever for the program to recognize my Boston accent. Very frustrating at first.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2016)

Curious....are you still using the Dragon program for your posts here, Addie?  

------------------------------------------------------
I don't think I ever knew this thread was here!  I'll have to remember this next time I wake up at 3AM and can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Curious....are you still using the Dragon program, Addie?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> I don't think I ever knew this thread was here!  I'll have to remember this next time I wake up at 3AM and can't go back to sleep.



Yes. I got cortisone shots in my fingers and they worked. Also found that my wrists are feeling much better. So for now I don't want to stop using the program. 

Sometimes if I use a word that has two spellings, it will give me the wrong spelling, but correct itself when I place the period. Like buy or by. Dragon must be female. It just loves the word "buy!"


----------



## msmofet (Dec 8, 2016)

Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.

I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 8, 2016)

Still awake  I'm going to try again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2016)

Msmofet, have considered asking your doctor for some help with sleeping? Or you could try melatonin. I tried it as a headache treatment - it didn't help that, but it sure did put me to sleep!


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.



I am surprised. A number of years ago I had the shots into my hip. I didn't think they would work at all, but was willing to try. Boy, was I surprised. From wheelchair to being able to run. I had a second shot and am still able to stay on my feet.

It was because of that success that I asked for the shots in my fingers. And I can't believe the difference. Before I could barely bend them and excruciating pain would come at the most worst moment. Today, when the doctor tells me to squeeze my hand, I can. I can even make a real tight fist. 

I hope your pain subsides soon. Been there, and hope to never to go back. I would rather you come to my side of being pain free.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2016)

Anybody around? Another sleepless night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm at work...have DC opened to see what's going on through the night.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm at work...have DC opened to see what's going on through the night.


 Hello PF. I was just reading BT's spotlight thread. Not sure how I managed to miss it.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2016)

I think I will try to go sleep again. I get frustrated just laying there trying to fall asleep which makes it more difficult to fall asleep. So I just get up. Did that make sense? 

If it doesn't work I shall return.

Maybe some milk and cookies may help?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2016)

Night Dear!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 16, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Hello PF. I was just reading BT's spotlight thread. Not sure how I managed to miss it.



My sporlight thread?

I forgot about that. It's all lies, I tells ya. (I have to go reread it, actually)


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2016)

buckytom said:


> My sporlight thread?
> 
> I forgot about that. It's all lies, I tells ya. (I have to go reread it, actually)



You know the Ivy Inn is practically in my back yard and I have never been there. It is charming and quaint to look at. We may have been neighbors and not even known it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm off to bed now...


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm off to bed now...


Sweet dreams PF.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2017)

Having pain issues so I'm burning the midnite oil. Catching up on working up recipes and recording them for later use. Also working the kinks out of Easter holiday menu, gathering the recipes and making a shopping list.


----------



## Addie (Mar 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My three steal my ottoman, *leave me a tiny corner to get one leg up. * Right now I'm trying to stay awake...been a long night.



Teddy does that to me. If I am taking a short nap, he jumps up on my bed at the bottom, and comes up by my waist and starts to nuzzle me until I wake up. Then I sit up and he jumps off after he get all the scratchies he wants. I swear, one of these days I am going to pretend to not wake up. 

But he does seem to know when he comes in if I am not feeling to good. He just lays on the small carpet next to my bed and waits for me to call him up. I admit it. I am a sucker for the little guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Having pain issues so I'm burning the midnite oil. Catching up on working up recipes and recording them for later use. Also working the kinks out of Easter holiday menu, gathering the recipes and making a shopping list.



Sorry, MsM...hope you get the pain under control.

Mom found her old Limpa recipe and gave it to me...I remember putting each greasy spot and batter dot on the page.  I was the only one who baked.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.



I know the feeling. I have been very sick this past week. High fever, chills one minute, too hot the next. No matter what I did, it didn't make any difference. Five days in bed took a toll on me. 

But I am feeling much better today. Except for the sleep. An hour ago I could hardly keep my eyes open. So I laid down to take a nap. Ha! Here I am wide awake again.


----------



## Addie (Aug 16, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.



Sorry to hear your trip to the doctor was in vain. I have had shots right into my fingers right under the fingernails. Painful, but effective.


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.



A lot depends on where the needle is inserted. My first Rheumatology doctor, made the injection directly under each fingernail for each swollen finger. She then pumped a full needle of cortisone into the finger. Each treatment left me still using my fingers six months. She left to have a baby. Dang her!

This Rheumatologist last week made the injections in-between the joints. Already some of the pain has returned, but not the swelling. I can still use my fingers.


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2018)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.


Oh boy.


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2018)

For some strange reason, I can not get rid of this window.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2018)

Screw LA.    The Red Sox are overall a better club.    They're take the WS tonight!!


----------



## caseydog (Oct 28, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Screw LA.    The Red Sox are overall a better club.    They're take the WS tonight!!



Only in LA can you hear the locals crap on the home team. 

You folks are a tough crowd.  You wouldn't make it in Cleveland.


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Only in LA can you hear the locals crap on the home team.
> 
> You folks are a tough crowd.  You wouldn't make it in Cleveland.



Management had to lower the price of their tickets due to the lack of Dodger fans weren't interested.

If we win tonight, I am glad it will be on the west coast. This city goes nuts whenever one of our team wins the BIG  ONE! It will be bad enough when their plane lands. Hundred of fans ready to welcome them home. And then of course there will be the parade on the duck trucks through the city streets.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Screw LA.    The Red Sox are overall a better club.    They're take the WS tonight!!



Seems like I saw another post of yours that expressed the opposite sentiment.


BTW: This time you're right on target.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 28, 2018)

Addie said:


> Management had to lower the price of their tickets due to the lack of Dodger fans weren't interested.
> 
> If we win tonight, I am glad it will be on the west coast. This city goes nuts whenever one of our team wins the BIG  ONE! It will be bad enough when their plane lands. Hundred of fans ready to welcome them home. And then of course there will be the parade on the duck trucks through the city streets.



I am always amazed at how some sports fans seem to think the way to celebrate a championship is to set things on fire -- like furniture... and cars. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Oct 28, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I am always amazed at how some sports fans seem to think the way to celebrate a championship is to set things on fire -- like furniture... and cars.
> 
> 
> 
> CD





In Japan, we used to just cry from joy...  
And some fans on the losing side performed harakiri...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 29, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Screw LA.    The Red Sox are overall a better club.    They're take the WS tonight!!


As well they should, since they have the highest payroll in baseball at $233,200,429.  That's a lot of hot dogs.  Not like the Dodgers are cheap, though - third in baseball at $186,220,715. After my Indians (15th, with $134,851,566) were knocked out of the playoffs, I was really hoping that Team Number 26 (Brewers at $90,964,571) was going to win the NL.

*bucky* will be happy - we watched CBS tonight.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Another sleepless night. Pain and worrying about some issues have me unable to fall asleep.
> 
> I have had shots in both wrists and they didn't help at all.



I have had the shots three times. The first two really helped. The third ones were with a different doctor. The first doctor had left to have her baby. The second doctor has left my right hand almost useless. And I am right handed. I need to go back. The doctors come and go at Boston Medical Center. So I am waiting for this one to leave also. This is a teaching hospital for Boston University. Which is sponsored and a supported part of BMC. June is coming up. That means graduation and a whole new slew of doctors. Whatever happened to the expression "My Doctor?" 

I also had the shots in my left hip by a doctor in private practice in my left hip. Those shots lasted me more than a year. So I had them again by him when my hip started to hurt again. He informed me that he would only give me the shots one more time. Three times in the same area is all he would provide. I knew about the *three time rule.* At least I was pain free for three years in my left hip and could walk. He also explained that the cortisone shots can and do destroy your bones in the end. That is the reason for the three shots only in any one area.

With the present doctor, these past shots was the third round of shots. So now there is not much more he can do for me. Pirate also had the shots in his shoulder when he had the surgery on it. Knowing the lasting effects, he never went back for anymore shots. He opted for pain meds instead. 

Good luck. I do hope your pain subsides. You know the old saying. "Getting old is hard work."


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2019)

Addie said:


> The doctors come and go at Boston Medical Center. So I am waiting for this one to leave also. This is a teaching hospital for Boston University. Which is sponsored and a supported part of BMC. June is coming up. That means graduation and a whole new slew of doctors. Whatever happened to the expression "My Doctor?"


My doctors are part of a medical school, too, but they're faculty, not residents. Find out who the attending faculty are (attending meaning they have completed their residency - 3-5 years of specialty training - and can practice independently) and make sure your appointments are with one of them.

The new slew of residents start their training July 1.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2020)

I knew this old thread was around somewhere, but I've never used it before now.
It's 5am and I've been up for half an hour. https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/stray-thoughts-2-0-a-91784-60.html#post1625166


Enough is enough...I'm on my way down the hall to try and shake this dang *TTWV*
Night Nite...


----------



## msmofet (May 15, 2020)

I hope you have Sweet Dreams Kay!


----------

